# Driving help....Not able to master it....



## dino_dino (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all.

Need some more help.....

I am unable to master the driver, any one, I have tried from a lot of makers, and I get the same feeling. Short ball flight, left, right, and so one. 
Some drivers I am out shooting with my long iron.

So, these have made me think....Do I REALLY need a driver? How about a driving iron? Or Some kind of hybrid iron? 

All help is good for me...Have a good day all


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you try and nail your driver? if you are trying to whack the heck out of it you will never hit a good shoot with it try backing your swing down to about 3/4 and just take a easy swing let the club hit the ball.

How high do you have your tee? on average your ball should be half below the top of the club face and half above.

A lot of people do use a 3 wood for driving as they are easier to hit and a bit more forgiving, but you can use what ever club you want off the tee box. Good luck 

P.S you could film your swing if you want and put it up and people will comment oh what they think you are doing wrong.


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree with Surtees. To give you specific advice a video of your swing would be helpful.

That being said, there are days where I just do not take my driver out of the bag very often. I have days where it just helps me keep my scores lower by going with my 4-Hybrid. Do I lose distance? You bet! Does the ball stay on a controlled path (not to mention the confidence boost)? Of course! It is all about what works for your game. If you struggle with the driver, hit another club until you improve with the driver.


----------



## dino_dino (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks.
Well, then I will keep using my long irons and a hybrid. 

A video...Will try. Thanks for helping me out.


----------

